# BBQ dry rub



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought I would pass on a BBQ dry rub recipie that I use. I get pretty good remarks from my friends (in fact I can no longer do any thing but this, getting boring). I've lived all over the US and love most BBQ's in general.

3lb London Broil (feeds ~9 biker types, more if not)

This is done in parts which makes it easy for increasing as needed.

8 pts dark brown sugar
1 pt coarse salt
1 pt fresh ground black pepper
1 pt onion powder
1 pt garlic powder
1 pt thyme
1 pt Old Bay seasoning (dry)

the heavy spices (add to taste)
Cayanne pepper (I actually do a 1/2 here to accomadate the weak) 
Chili seasoning powder (again a 1/2 part, ensure fresh and not sitting in the big plastic jug for months).

Mix, rub the meat, wrap in Saran wrap at least 4 hours (I go over night).

Heat the *BBQ to 225* to 235** !!!! We are BBQing here not grilling. Turn/flip once an hour. NO peeking. If your looking it aint cooking, it will do fine with out you opening the BBQ up. I prefer and use mesquite wood. Any of the softer flavors (apple, peach, hickory) seem to get lost with this seasoning mix. Cook with indirect heat, no flames under the meat (in fact as far from the flame as possible). Cook time is 2:15 to 3 hours depending on how you like your meat or use a meat thermometer. Let the meat rest at least 10 - 15 min prior to cutting. Outstanding with some roasted corn from the top grill and tater salad.

Wet....

This rub really doesn't need a sauce, but.... I guess you can put the commercial cheap BBQ sauce on the table if you have to have it wet. On the other hand this sauce is outstanding with this dry rub as a dipping sauce.

1 cup Bourbon whiskey (no cheap stuff here)
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
1 cup chopped yellow onion 
1 tablespoon Essence, recipe follows 
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
2 teaspoons minced garlic 
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest 
1 cup ketchup 
3/4 cup brewed strong black coffee 
1/2 cup packed dark brown sugar 
1/4 cup red wine vinegar 
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
2 tablespoons cane syrup or dark molasses 
1 tablespoon hot red pepper sauce 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper

Place the bourbon in a small saucepan over medium-high heat. Simmer until reduced to 1/3 cup. Remove from the heat and let cool.

In a large saucepan, heat the oil over medium-high heat. Add the onions, Essence, and red pepper flakes and cook, stirring, until soft, about 3 minutes. Add the garlic, pepper, and lemon and cook, stirring for 30 seconds. Add the ketchup, coffee, sugar, vinegar, lemon juice, Worcestershire, cane syrup, and hot sauce, and bring to a simmer, stirring to dissolve the sugar. Add the bourbon and cook, stirring, for 2 minutes.

Remove from the heat. With a hand-held immersion blender, or in batches in a food processor, puree on high speed until smooth. Adjust the seasoning, to taste. As a curtesy, inform your guests that might have a issue with drinking that bourbon was used. The oak, charred flavors the bourbon add are excellant and the alchocol burns off, but letting them know is the right thing to do.

When your done with all this you'll never do the dishes, usually I get told to have a bourbon and a smoke. Easy stuff that will make you look like a Chef.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmmm VA you say? I might have to have a road trip from MN down to there to see you do this right... oh and taste the spoils of course  Great looking recipe... Now I need to learn some patience and try this over the summer!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

This sounds GREAT - I think I'll try it on Friday (should be around 71 and sunny). Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Lorglath said:


> Hmmm VA you say? I might have to have a road trip from MN down to there to see you do this right... oh and taste the spoils of course  Great looking recipe... Now I need to learn some patience and try this over the summer!


Tell ya what. You come on down and I'll throw a party, cook 2 of them, we'll burn gars and drink good whiskey. In the morning we'll have bisquits and gravy with thick slab bacon and some eggs on the side. All you need is a ticket here.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> This sounds GREAT - I think I'll try it on Friday (should be around 71 and sunny). Thanks for the recipe.


Let me know what you think if you try it. As I noted, the cayenne and chilli powder need to be adjusted to the weakest link  Even at a 1/2 part it is spicy for some. The dipping sauce helps cool it down a touch. BTW, this is not a meal to be followed up with a mild cigar. You'll never taste it.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sounds good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Volt said:


> Mix, rub the meat, wrap in Saran wrap at least 4 hours (I go over night)


KASR loves it when I rub his meat. :tu

Thanks for sharing VOLT!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe, aint gonna touch that one :r

BTW, he should be getting box from me today or tommorow. you may want to beat him to it and see if any thing appeals to you. :ss


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Volt said:


> Hehe, aint gonna touch that one :r
> 
> BTW, he should be getting box from me today or tommorow. you may want to beat him to it and see if any thing appeals to you. :ss


SWEEEEEEEET! Thanks for the heads up! QUACK!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

THANKS VOLT!!!!! Ive been looking for something new to try with my london broils. Whenever my dad coock it tastes like beef jerky so recently ive taken over as haed Chef.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

The problem with London Broils is it's techinally an inferior cut. Very tough muscle from the front of the cow. The longer and slower you cook at at the low temps the more it will soften up an become a softer, jucier piece of meat to eat. I list 225* to 235* as the temp because the average home grill (including mine) is about as low as you can get (most are too small to get the meat away from the flames). With a different grill I would shoot for a 3 to 3 1/2 hour cook at 200* - 210*. 

I'm no expert, I just pretend like I'm a great BBQ Chef  It is a lot of fun though cooking outside.

PS - This recipie is also excellant on ribs - cook time no less than 4 hours Yummy!


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

just mixed a batch of the rub to put on some eye o' round london broil. i used succanat (a natural sugar similar to that sugar in the raw stuff you see in packets sometimes) instead of the br. sugar and also added a cocoa/chipotle powder mixture. I'm cooking tommorrow, will let you know how it came out. thanks for the recipe.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I made this last night and it came out great. Next time I'll up the cook time by an hour - I had the grill on about 215 for 2h15m, and it came out a little tougher than I'd like, and dripping red. All of us at the dinner party like things on the rare side, but I think a little longer and cooler would do it some good on the tenderness side but keep the rarity. Delicious rub - thanks Volt.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

tnip23 said:


> just mixed a batch of the rub to put on some eye o' round london broil. i used succanat (a natural sugar similar to that sugar in the raw stuff you see in packets sometimes) instead of the br. sugar and also added a cocoa/chipotle powder mixture. I'm cooking tommorrow, will let you know how it came out. thanks for the recipe.


Sounds good, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> I made this last night and it came out great. Next time I'll up the cook time by an hour - I had the grill on about 215 for 2h15m, and it came out a little tougher than I'd like, and dripping red. All of us at the dinner party like things on the rare side, but I think a little longer and cooler would do it some good on the tenderness side but keep the rarity. Delicious rub - thanks Volt.


Ouch, tough and rare, sorry to hear that. Definitly needed a bit more cook time. As with Hydrometers (most grill thermometers are off). Did you use a meat thermometer (the kind you insert into the meat) or the one on the grill?? They help take out some of the guess work. I guessing the sugar didn't caramize too well either. Hmmm, good part about BBQing though is the try, try, again. All meat except meatloaf ought to be cooked on a grill.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Volt said:


> Ouch, tough and rare, sorry to hear that. Definitly needed a bit more cook time. As with Hydrometers (most grill thermometers are off). Did you use a meat thermometer (the kind you insert into the meat) or the one on the grill?? They help take out some of the guess work. I guessing the sugar didn't caramize too well either. Hmmm, good part about BBQing though is the try, try, again. All meat except meatloaf ought to be cooked on a grill.


No no no don't get me wrong - it was great! The rareness was perfect - that's why I took it off when the inside temp was 145. I used the grill thermometer to monitor the grill temp and the meat thermo for the inside temp. I was just thinking longer time at lower temp would make it _even more_ tender for the same doneness. The "crust" was nice and caramelized and perfect. With food I'm always searching for the "how can this be better next time" factor.

P.S. The word is "hygrometer" - just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe, sounds like you hit it pretty close then. And your right, a little lower and longer should tenderize it even more. How much did you go on the cayanne and chili powder?


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

:tuRG your way for an excellent rub, volt. It formed a wonderful crust and made a low flavor cut of meat (eye o' round) taste delicious. Can't wait to take a break from my diet this spring and try it on some ribs.:dr Thanks for an excuse to get outside and BBQ. Luckily it was in the low 40's, warm enough to enjoy a DPG blue label:ss and some woodford reserve:al while cooking the meat.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm glad you liked it. Like I said, it also works just as well on ribs. I think though for a pork tenderloin or most other pork it's gping to be a bit overpowering. Pork can be a bit subtle.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't wait till Volt posts his upcoming BBQ at his herf. Or I hope I can convince him to have one later this spring when the weather gets nicer for the weekends.:ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, that could be a happening thing this spring. I need to re-build the grill and I've never been to a Herf, but i can see this happening. I'll try to put a little something together.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

This looks right darn tasty. I cannot wait to give it a try. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

